# RAMDISK - Erfahrungen



## IXS (9. Juli 2011)

In Zeiten der günstigen RAM Preise, wird es wiedermal fällig, dem System eine RAMDISK zu spendieren.
Derzeit genügen eigentlich immer noch 4GB , 8GB werden langsam Standard und hier sind jetzt 16GB am Werkeln.
Normalerweise sollte es reichen, damit Win immer genügend RAM nutzt, ohne auf die Festplatte zuzugreifen.
Wie man ja weiß, nutzen 32 Bit Programme nur 2GB RAM und dann werden 2GB auf die Festplatte ausgelagert, statt den RAM zu nutzen.
Installiert man nun eine RAMDISK und legt die Auslagerung vollständig da hinein, bleiben die Zugriffe im RAM.
Theoretisch müsste es ja reichen, die Auslagerung abzuschalten, aber dann beschweren sich einige Programme wegen zu wenig Speicher  bei 16GB RAM

WEBM ist auch drauf gelegt, womit die Logs auch von der Platte verschwinden.

Ich benutze die Dataram Ramdisk bei 4GB Größe. Bei dem Teil ist es nur blöd, dass Win bei jedem Neustart einen "neuen" Treiber findet.
RAMDisk - Software - Server Memory Products & Services - Dataram

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 
Win macht mir immer noch zu viele Zugriffe auf die HD, und gibt es vllt. noch bessere Ramdisk Lösungen?


----------



## IXS (9. Juli 2011)

Temporäre Internetdateien auf die Ramdisk lohnt sich auch.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juli 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
> Win macht mir immer noch zu viele Zugriffe auf die HD, und gibt es vllt. noch bessere Ramdisk Lösungen?


 Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass dieses Programm bei mir unter XP 32-bit nicht dafür ausgelegt ist, ein Swapfile darauf zu verwenden.
Zumindest möglicherweise nicht oberhalb der 4GB "Grenze".

Bei jedem Start von Windows kommt die Meldung, wenn ich ein Desktop-Programm starte, dass im Explorer ein Problem festgestellt wurde und dieser beendet werden muss.

Nachdem ich dann auf Ok klicke verschwindet kurz der Explorer(nicht der Windows-Explorer) und startet dann neu. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt läuft dann aber alles 100% Stabil.

Dummerweise habe ich zu früh weitere Veränderungen vorgenommen, wie beispielsweise DEP in der Boot.ini mit dem Befehl 'noexecute=alwayson' aktiviert.

Und mit DrWeb(AV-Programm) habe ich die IP-Host Datei wiederherstellen lassen.
Den Befehl für DEP habe ich wieder entfernt und ich glaube das Windows dadurch wieder langsamer geworden ist.

Die Einstellungen die ich für die Ramdisk vorgenommen hatte:
In der Registry das löschen des Swapfile bei jedem Herunterfahren aktiviert.
Deshalb, damit Windows beim Neustart "weiß", dass sich dort keine Daten mehr befinden.

Das RAM-Laufwerk in HARDDISK umbenannt, hatte das in einem Forenbeitrag eines Users gelesen, dass dadurch die Programme angeblich besser damit klar kommen sollen.

Das war es eigentlich schon. Ich muss mich da aber noch mal ausführlicher im Netz informieren, denn bei ca. jedem zehnten Mal Herunterfahren bekomme ich einen Stop BSOD. Ob das jetzt mit RAMDisk zusammenhängt kann ich aber aus Selbstverschulden(Dummheit) nicht genau sagen.


----------



## IXS (9. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt mit RAMDisk zusammenhängt kann ich aber aus Selbstverschulden(Dummheit) nicht genau sagen.


 
Dann hau sie doch wieder runter 

Bei 32 Bit wäre ich sowieso vorsichtig. Da kommt es sehr schnell zu RAM/ROM Überlagerungen.
Hast du mal den sog. Russenpatch ausprobiert? Damit können dann mehr als insgesamt 4GB Speicher angesprochen werden.
Wichtig ist dann , dass der RAM Bereich nicht auf 3GB erhöht ist, sondern auf standard bleibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juli 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> Dann hau sie doch wieder runter
> 
> Bei 32 Bit wäre ich sowieso vorsichtig. Da kommt es sehr schnell zu RAM/ROM Überlagerungen.
> Hast du mal den sog. Russenpatch ausprobiert? Damit können dann mehr als insgesamt 4GB Speicher angesprochen werden.
> Wichtig ist dann , dass der RAM Bereich nicht auf 3GB erhöht ist, sondern auf standard bleibt.


Den Speicherbereich zwischen 3.2-4GB lasse ich sowieso in Ruhe. 
RAMDisk ist ja darauf ausgelegt dass es auf 32-bit den Speicher über 4 GB anspricht und in der kostenlosen Version sind bis zu 2GB möglich, genau die Größe die mir oberhalb von 4GB zur Verfügung steht. 

Aber möglicherweise setzt diese Funktion beim Systemstart zu langsam ein, bzw. wird auf das Swapfile schon früher zugegriffen. 
Wie gesagt, danach läuft es 100% Stabil ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.
Ich habe seit heute das DEP deaktiviert, mal schauen ob sich der Blue Screen nochmal meldet. falls ja werde ich deinen Ratschlag befolgen, danke! 
(Auch wenn ich das nur sehr ungern machen möchte, denn auf die hinzugewonnene Geschwindigkeit möchte ich mittlerweile nicht mehr verzichten.)


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juli 2011)

Seit gut einer Woche keinen Bluescreen mehr, lag also an der Sache mit DEP. Die Fehlermeldung mit dem Explorer erhalte ich aber leider immer noch, wenn ich zu hastig direkt nach dem Start von Windows z. B. den Firefox Browser öffne.
Die Datei mit dem Fehlerbericht aus dem Temp-Ordner, muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen.

IXS, welche Größe hast du denn bei deiner Auslagerungsdatei bei min. und max. eingestellt? Ich hatte es einmal mit einer unterschiedlichen Größe und einer identischen versucht, konnte aber keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## IXS (16. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Seit gut einer Woche keinen Bluescreen mehr, lag also an der Sache mit DEP. Die Fehlermeldung mit dem Explorer erhalte ich aber leider immer noch, wenn ich zu hastig direkt nach dem Start von Windows z. B. den Firefox Browser öffne.
> Die Datei mit dem Fehlerbericht aus dem Temp-Ordner, muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen.
> 
> IXS, welche Größe hast du denn bei deiner Auslagerungsdatei bei min. und max. eingestellt? Ich hatte es einmal mit einer unterschiedlichen Größe und einer identischen versucht, konnte aber keinen Unterschied feststellen.


 
3GB. Das Image muss gespeichert und beim Start wieder geladen werden, damit Windows das Laufwerk korrekt nutzen kann.
Damit die Datei nicht allzu lange geladen/gespeichert werden muss, habe ich sie in einen gepackten Ordner gespeichert.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juli 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> 3GB. Das Image muss gespeichert und beim Start wieder geladen werden, damit Windows das Laufwerk korrekt nutzen kann.
> Damit die Datei nicht allzu lange geladen/gespeichert werden muss, habe ich sie in einen gepackten Ordner gespeichert.


Das hatte ich als erstes mit RAMDisk versucht, aber ohne einen gepackten Ordner. Kam mir beim Herunterfahren/Starten eine halbe Ewigkeit vor. Dann werde ich es mit so einem Ordner probieren, Ist eine sehr gute Idee, danke!


----------



## IXS (17. Juli 2011)

Ich gehe jetzt sowieso dazu über, die ganze Festplatte zu komprimieren.
Es ist einfach unglaublich, WIE sehr das Nadelöhr "Festplatte" den Rechner mittlerweile ausbremst. 
Bei einem Quadcore fällte das echt nicht mehr ins Gewicht, ob da ein Kern etwas mehr arbeiten muss, weil Daten entpackt werden. Es macht sich aber durchaus bemerkbar, ob eine Festplatte für eine Datei 2 Minuten oder 10 Sekunden braucht.... Selbst die schnellsten SSDs würden noch eine Minute brauchen.... über den Daumen gepeilt.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (18. Juli 2011)

SSDs punkten dann aber, wenn die Dateien nicht schon in einem komprimierten Ordner vorliegen - bei vielen kleinen Einzel-Dateien ist eine SSD um ein vielfaches schneller als eine klassische HDD (auch wenn der RAM noch schneller ist). Und eine SSD kann eben direkt ohne Umwege angesprochen werden. 

Ideal ist es wahrscheinlich, die Daten für die RAMDISK von einer SSD zu laden


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Image funktioniert leider nicht ohne Probleme bei mir. Es tauchte ein Bluescreen auf, diesmal beim Starten von Windows->Unmountable Boot Volume(oder ähnlich).
Habe jetzt folgende Veränderungen vorgenommen.
ClearPageFileAtShutdown = 0
WriteWatch = 0
Das Image wird nur noch beim Start von Windows geladen, nicht mehr beim Herunterfahren gespeichert, dauerte mir mit knapp einer Minute zu lange.

Falk, die Komprimierung bringt speziell bei der Auslagerungsdatei einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn, vor allem beim Hochfahren, ist aber auch kein Wunder, siehe Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IXS (18. Juli 2011)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> SSDs punkten dann aber, wenn die Dateien nicht schon in einem komprimierten Ordner vorliegen - bei vielen kleinen Einzel-Dateien ist eine SSD um ein vielfaches schneller als eine klassische HDD (auch wenn der RAM noch schneller ist). Und eine SSD kann eben direkt ohne Umwege angesprochen werden.
> 
> Ideal ist es wahrscheinlich, die Daten für die RAMDISK von einer SSD zu laden



Klar sind SSDs schneller. Das Problem ist nur, dass sie ca 25000 mal schneller sein müsste, damit sie mit der Leistung eines aktuellen Prozessors gleich stehen würde. 
Zu Amiga Zeiten war das noch so. Da waren Daten per SCSI Controller schneller geladen, als der Prozessor sie verschieben konnte.
Heute steht trotz Busmaster alles still, wenn das OS auf wichtige Daten wartet.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (26. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das mit dem Image funktioniert leider nicht ohne Probleme bei mir. Es tauchte ein Bluescreen auf, diesmal beim Starten von Windows->Unmountable Boot Volume(oder ähnlich).
> Habe jetzt folgende Veränderungen vorgenommen.
> ClearPageFileAtShutdown = 0
> WriteWatch = 0
> ...


 
Ich verzichte bei meinem Surf-PC einfach komplett auf die Auslagerungs-Datei. Bis auf einige Programme, die unbedingt darauf bestehen, kein Problem bisher.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2011)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Ich verzichte bei meinem Surf-PC einfach komplett auf die Auslagerungs-Datei. Bis auf einige Programme, die unbedingt darauf bestehen, kein Problem bisher.


Klar, selbst bei Spielen, die ein eigenständiges temporäres Verzeichnis mit Dateien auf der Fesplatte erstellen, bringt eine RAM-Disk, je nachdem wie darauf zugegriffen wird, auch nicht unbedingt sehr viel.
 Aber die ganzen Systemdateien wie z. B. Kernel usw. belegen oder fragmentieren dann den Arbeitsspeicher, je nachdem wie viel man zur Verfügung hat(bei mir bei 32-bit 3,2 GB), kann das schon einen Unterschied machen.

@IXS
Du hattest ja gefragt, wie man den Festplattenzugriff verringern kann. Falls du die Systemwiederherstellung noch aktiviert hast, könnte ein deaktivieren dieser helfen.
Dann würde vielleicht noch unter Umständen das vergrößern des Icon-Cache was bewirken.
Beim Prefetch bin ich mir nicht sicher, könnte aber auch sein dass das deaktivieren für Programme, falls dieser eine "Zugriffspriorität" vor der Auslagerungsdatei haben sollte, den Zugriff auf die Festplatte verringert.
Natürlich auch vor allem dann wenn man so wie du ein Image verwendet.

Vermutlich bleibe ich selbst jetzt erst einmal bei meinen Einstellungen mit RAMDisk, ohne ein Image zu verwenden. Der Fehler tritt zwar hin und wieder auf, aber es ist eine Sache von ca. 5 Sekunden bis der Explorer wieder hergestellt ist.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (26. Juli 2011)

Gut, ein 32-Bit-System ist ja auch nicht mehr der aktuelle Stand der Technik - bei 8 GB und einem 64-Bit-Windows sieht die Sache schon anders aus. 

Allerdings zocke ich auf dem PC überhaupt nicht (dafür habe ich einen "großen" mit klassischer Konfiguration, leider auch derzeit noch ohne SSD, die wirklich schon einiges Ausmacht).


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2011)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Gut, ein 32-Bit-System ist ja auch nicht mehr der aktuelle Stand der Technik - bei 8 GB und einem 64-Bit-Windows sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
> 
> Allerdings zocke ich auf dem PC überhaupt nicht (dafür habe ich einen "großen" mit klassischer Konfiguration, leider auch derzeit noch ohne SSD, die wirklich schon einiges Ausmacht).


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei aktuellen Spielen ist, aber wenn sich seit dem folgenden Artikel nichts gravierend geändert hat, ist wohl bei der Mehrheit der Spiele, der Zugriff trotzdem noch auf 2GB RAM beschränkt.
Das Large-Address-Aware-Flag | 3DCenter.org

Aber bei Windows selbst und beispielsweise beim verwenden eines Browsers stimmt es schon, da merke ich auch keinen spürbaren Unterschied in der Performance zwischen ausgeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei und benutzen einer RAM-Disk mit Swapfile.


----------



## IXS (26. Juli 2011)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Ich verzichte bei meinem Surf-PC einfach komplett auf die Auslagerungs-Datei. Bis auf einige Programme, die unbedingt darauf bestehen, kein Problem bisher.


 
Das nervt echt. Da hat man 16GB im Rechner und 64 Bit Windows nutzt die einfach nicht. 32 Bit Programme werden dann immer noch ausgelagert. Sogar der Systemkern wird bei diesen Speichergrößen noch gesplittet/ausgelagert.
Man könnte fast sagen, mehr als 8GB braucht niemand, weil kein Programm das nutzt.

Die RAMdisk hilft ja in einigen Fällen. Aber leider nicht überall.
Eine SSD werde ich mir jedenfalles erst zulegen, wenn das mit der Zuordnung des Speichers komplett im Griff ist.

Es müsste einfach möglich sein, das OS beim Start in die RAMdisk zu kopieren und von da aus zu starten. Alle Änderungen werden dann in einem Paket beim Herunterfahren gespeichert, und gut.


Seufz....


----------



## IXS (26. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei aktuellen Spielen ist, aber wenn sich seit dem folgenden Artikel nichts gravierend geändert hat, ist wohl bei der Mehrheit der Spiele, der Zugriff trotzdem noch auf 2GB RAM beschränkt.
> Das Large-Address-Aware-Flag | 3DCenter.org


 
2GB RAM  + Auslagerung pro 32 Bit Programm. Deswegen ist die RAMdisk hier die einzige Lösung.



> Aber bei Windows selbst und beispielsweise beim verwenden eines Browsers stimmt es schon, da merke ich auch keinen spürbaren Unterschied in der Performance zwischen ausgeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei und benutzen einer RAM-Disk mit Swapfile.


 
Es wird ruhiger


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Juli 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> Es wird ruhiger


 Ja, du hast aber auch wie du bereits geschrieben hast, die temporären Internetdateien auf die RAM-Disk verfrachtet. 

Und bei Windows kann ich zumindest bei mir sagen, dass es keinen wirklichen Unterschied ausmacht.
Durch einen der erwähnten Abstürze, hat RAMDisk den Treiber nicht mehr geladen. Ich hatte das aber eine Zeit lang gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## IXS (28. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja, du hast aber auch wie du bereits geschrieben hast, die temporären Internetdateien auf die RAM-Disk verfrachtet.
> 
> Und bei Windows kann ich zumindest bei mir sagen, dass es keinen wirklichen Unterschied ausmacht.
> Durch einen der erwähnten Abstürze, hat RAMDisk den Treiber nicht mehr geladen. Ich hatte das aber eine Zeit lang gar nicht gemerkt.


 
Hast du eine oder mehrere Festplatten im Rechner? Ich habe nur eine, wenn die am Werkeln ist, kommt einem Windows vor, wie wenn man in den 90ern wäre 
Durch die RAMdisk sieht das Ganze schon etwas anders aus. Es ist halt blöd, wenn man so viel RAM im Rechner hat, und trotzdem muss man bei bestimmten Aktivitäten auf die Platte warten. Ohne RAMdisk wartet man bei jedem Bisschen. 
Gut, "Warten" ist relativ, aber wenn ein programm in 0,0...sec. geladen ist, ist das schon ne andere Sache


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2011)

IXS schrieb:


> Hast du eine oder mehrere Festplatten im Rechner? Ich habe nur eine, wenn die am Werkeln ist, kommt einem Windows vor, wie wenn man in den 90ern wäre
> Durch die RAMdisk sieht das Ganze schon etwas anders aus. Es ist halt blöd, wenn man so viel RAM im Rechner hat, und trotzdem muss man bei bestimmten Aktivitäten auf die Platte warten. Ohne RAMdisk wartet man bei jedem Bisschen.
> Gut, "Warten" ist relativ, aber wenn ein programm in 0,0...sec. geladen ist, ist das schon ne andere Sache


Ich habe momentan nur eine Festplatte im meinem Rechner. Da ich kein Image verwenden kann bzw. dieses nicht richtig arbeitet, dauert es beim ersten Start eine Weile wie du es beschrieben hast. Vermutlich bemerkte ich deshalb keinen Unterschied zwischen deaktivierter Auslagerungsdatei und RAM-Disk.

Allerdings beim zweiten Start ist in der Regel alles sofort da, falls das Programm nicht trotz der RAM-Disk auf die Festplatte zugreift wie beispielsweise bei Outlook(natürlich trotzdem schneller).
Wenn mir eine Zeitlupenaufnahme zur Verfügung stehen würde, könnte ich vielleicht sogar nachvollziehen, wie die Reihenfolge beim Aufbau innerhalb des Fensters programmiert wurde.

Zusammen mit DEP war Windows dann schon fast unheimlich schnell, aber leider instabil beim herunterfahren des PC.
Aber das alles ist für mich persönlich erst mal nebensächlich, die Hauptsache ist ich kann die 4-6GB Arbeitsspeicher auf meinem 32-Bit System verwenden.

Eigentlich hätte ich mir schon längst eine Windows 7 64-bit Version zugelegt, alleine schon wegen DirectX10/11, aber alles komplett wieder so einzurichten, kann ich mir momentan einfach zeitlich nicht erlauben.

Und ob alle Programme die ich verwende auch mit 64-bit funktionieren wie z. B. SQLitebrowser, PeerBlock, usw. müsste ich dann auch noch erst in Erfahrung bringen.


----------

